
Show HN: GraphQL Editor 3.5 – GraphQL Docs generator feature - aexol
https://graphqleditor.com
======
aexol
I have added docs generator for GraphQL Editor.
[https://twitter.com/ACzemiel/status/1255094687184171009](https://twitter.com/ACzemiel/status/1255094687184171009)
Here is the link to the video on how it works. Basically you provide the
schema and docs are generated. They also can be exported as a static website
HTML.

